# fast sleds



## (WLL) (Jul 15, 2008)

http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/mm305/ospracing/?action=view&current=test7708.flv enjoy


----------



## cjk (Jul 15, 2008)

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdjI9s7cotI

Check this out. 

WAY COOL


----------

